# How can I get into NYU?



## Cody Brown

Hello everyone, My name is Cody Brown and I am a junior in high school. It has been my dream to go to NYU for quite some time. I love that city with a ferocious passion. I was browsing this forum and I noticed quite a few people who got in. I was wondering if you guys could tell me why you think you got in, your reel? your grades and SATs?

I am worried because my grades are average (3.2-3.4 unweighed GPA) and I'm afraid my SAT scores may be just above average as well.(I will get them May 23). While my academic qualifications are mediocre my film work is a little better. I have gotten in to a few non-student festivals and a music video of mine aired on PBS. You can check out my latest music video here: http://codyb.com/rabbit.htm if you feel so inclined. I also do a lot of school activities, editor in chief of school newspaper and possible school president next year. I want to go to NYU because I am interested in soooo many other subjects besides film, but film is my main focus. 

But anyway, thanks for reading, it would be wonderful if you could check out my video and website and tell me what you think. I will be going to NYC in June to take college classes at New School on independent film and to check out schools.

thanks!

-cody

also, are there any other schools in NYC that I should look at for film? I know of SVA but I have read some bad reviews. I really want to go to school in NYC.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Welcome Cody.

I'm going to NYU in the fall. I've been up for far to look to type coherently right now, but tomorrow afternoon I'm going to try and give you as much advice as I can 

G'night.


----------



## Hoeks

mh my infos wont really help you because i am an international student

I transfered from CW POST with a 4.0 into NYU. SAT: 1240
High school GPA in Switzerland: C+ (haha I sucked)
I didnt have any prior experience in anything close to art except my freshman year at CW Post where I did one short and sent that to NYU.

NYU will love your extrac. activities and also the festival stuff. Grades and SAT (and Essay) are 50% of the application., The other 50% is your portfolio. Give it a try

Another top school is Columbia University


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Ok! I'll see what I can come up with to help you.

I think if admission was based solely on portfolio, you'd be in. Win A Rabbit was really great, and hilarious. Definitely send that!

You should know that the Film and Television program at Tisch doesn't leave room to seriously study many other fields. At least, none of the ones I wanted to do.

I got in with a 1390 SAT (800V/590M) and 3 SATIIs between 600-700. My portfolio wasn't incredible, but wasn't too shabby either. I had a ton of extracurricular activities like you do. Essay was just a typical college essay D) I had no GPA because I was homeschooled.

You've still got time - if your SAT isn't up to where you feel it should be, take it again. I think with your portfolio and everything you're probably going to get in! Good luck!!


----------



## Alan Denton

I got into NYU two years ago. My GPA was a 3.65, SAT 1420, portfolio was this:
Football in the Groin

SAT 2s were (going by memory here...) I think 660 in History, 700 in Algebra I, and 750 in Writing.

My extracurriculars weren't anything to really brag about. I volunteered at a public access station, took a TV Production class, and I was class president for one year.
...Ok, so the class president one was a nice one to have on the resume. But otherwise, not much else.

If you're feeling insecure about your academics, your portfolio is really good, and if you tap that off with a kickass essay (write about a time when you made a risk and your creative instincts took center stage or something), I'd say that you have a very good shot.

Hope that helped.

--Alan


----------



## Cody Brown

well I got my SAT score a few days ago, I did... meh. These are my scores:

580 reading, 560 writing, 560 math. 

1700 out of 2400 total.

it's 200 over average and about 200 points away from where I want to be. I guess I can take it again. 

Some of you guys have been nice enough to talk to me on AIM and answer my silly NYU questions. thanks.

Is there anyone out there who got a low score on their SATs and a low GPA(around 3.3) and still got in?

thanks!

-cody


----------



## Mark Denega

I'm looking to get into NYU too man. I got a 1900 flat on the new SAT, but I will prob take it again, as I wanted to get at least a 1950. My GPA is a 97 (about a 3.9, maybe 4.0?), and i'm still working up my portfolio. My AIM screen name is MW Ice19 if u wanna talk about NYU or film anytime.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

Oh man, these new SAT scores are so confusing! A 1900 would have made you cheater of the millennium before. I'm trying to figure out how these compare to old scores. I expect the schools are still trying to find their range as well, so it may be easier, or harder to get in, depending on where they think their range is.

You guys have time - go ahead and take them again if you're worried


----------



## Cody Brown

it's pretty easy to figure out the old score equivalent. Just add together what they did on the Reading and Math to get the old score. 

My score, 1700 = 1140 on the old test. 

-cody


----------



## titaniumdoughnut

But both sections are different now, and the scores should be different too, unless they were equalized. I guess it would be also work to add an old SAT II Writing to an old SAT I for a new combined score...


----------



## jdunn555

you know, transfering in after a year of college is another very viable option. Ill use myself as an example: I didn't have high enough grades out of high school to get into NYU's film program (a program I wanted to get into for about three years). So I decided to go to Syracuse and work my a$$ off in order to build a great GPA in order to transfer. And thats exactly what I did. Funny story. My senior year of high school when I didnt get in for early decision I called the director of admissions and practically begged to be reconsidered. Obviously he said that was impossible, but when I was accepted as a transfer student this year, I met him in his office and he is actually a  pretty cool guy. And to think, a year earlier I was begging at his feet, now I was his equal.


----------

